

Ask HN: Do you use "friend marketing"? - sendos

When you release a new web app or smartphone app, do you, in addition to commercial avenues, also "advertise" your new app to your friends?<p>If yes, has this been successful? e.g. do they try it out, give you feedback, spread the word, etc?<p>If no, do you avoid it because it is tacky or because it doesn't work?<p>Anecdotes appreciated in either case.
======
duck
Yes, but only to the ones that might find the app/idea useful. The feedback is
the best part - they will be very honest with you and see things that you
don't see. So it is great for a soft launch or to test out ideas before hand.

I haven't seen much success in the word of month, but that is probably based
on friends/family and could vary.

